# Boat partner



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Ike hit my boat partner hard forcing him to get out of the boat so I am hoping to find a partner rather than sell entire boat.
2007 30" Grady White 306 Bimini Center Console. Loaded Megabite
Fish the floaters with no problem.
PM me if interested.


----------



## fishon2 (Sep 11, 2004)

See your PM


----------

